# TREN HEX  Dosing



## tl0311 (Feb 20, 2014)

Who's ran it. What did you run it at. I get its more stable in the blood. But the 200mg week doesn't seem just right.  I'm about to say fuck it spend the 400 and run it at 800 mg a week.  Yes tren is tren but their absorption and stability rates don't make then all equal. Thanks for the input


----------



## Grozny (Feb 20, 2014)

this product is very rare and almost impossible to get it, when u have its mostly sold as a tren ena instead of hexa.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

Grozny said:


> this product is very rare and almost impossible to get it, when u have its mostly sold as a tren ena instead of hexa.



real tren hex is a myth . .most ppl couldnt tell the difference with tren enanth


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 21, 2014)

tren hex is super expensive i have legit hex and the price was more then primo


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> tren hex is super expensive i have legit hex and the price was more then primo



Be interested to know where from if you don't mind?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 21, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Be interested to know where from if you don't mind?



PM sent but there a private source.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> tren hex is super expensive i have legit hex and the price was more then primo



Is it worth the price Jay?


----------



## Paul Panic (Feb 21, 2014)

Parabolan is almost available and mostly 76-100mg dosed. By the Way Alpha Pharma, GenciMed and Balkan Pharma are well known Manufacturers.


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 21, 2014)

A sponsor on here has it at $11 for 2ml and it's 50mg/ml


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Is it worth the price Jay?


+1


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 21, 2014)

Real Tren Hex does indeed cost more than Primo.  It should cost significantly more than Tren E from the same source. I personally believe ALL of what is sold as Tren Hex is really overdosed Ace.  If someone is sure that they have Tren Hex and have had it tested I would be curious to hear how it went for them... that said there is no scientific reason a different esther could cause enough of a difference to justify the price. Hex.. Hex... why is this esther used for nothing else?  Who has ever had it verified?   No one can afford to buy it so why would the Chinese make it?


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 22, 2014)

It's supposed to be more stable In bloods. Who knows maybe I should say fuck it and run AY MTR


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2014)

Only genuine tren hexa can be bought from indian export company alpha pharma, otherwise i dont trust any UG labs.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2014)

here is a real tren hexa from alpha


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 23, 2014)

Paul Panic said:


> Parabolan is almost available and mostly 76-100mg dosed. By the Way Alpha Pharma, GenciMed and Balkan Pharma are well known Manufacturers.



Alpha-Pharma is the best Parabolan on the market. 

Alpha-Pharma also make Tren no ester - Androxine and now a new Tren ace - Trenarapid that is in 10ml vials.


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 23, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Only genuine tren hexa can be bought from indian export company alpha pharma, otherwise i dont trust any UG labs.



agreed.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2014)

domestic-supply said:


> agreed.



Alpha-Pharma is one of biggest  indian exporter of aas on the market imo one of the best.


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 23, 2014)

Alright so what would be a solid dosing?  Run it like tren e?


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 7, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Alpha-Pharma is one of biggest  indian exporter of aas on the market imo one of the best.



The best gear money can buy for sure. Very popular! 



tl0311 said:


> Alright so what would be a solid dosing?  Run it like tren e?



Its short acting esther. Something like NPP. Must be injected eod. Its  VERY good. So Id recommend to take 1ml eod. or ed for advanced users.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

Hex is short acting? For some reason I thought it was an ultra long ester


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought it was 8 days or so. pretty confident actually.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I thought it was 8 days or so. pretty confident actually.



So a little bit shorter than cyp at 10 days and enanth at 12 days


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> So a little bit shorter than cyp at 10 days and enanth at 12 days


from my understanding yes. longer than ace shorter than cyp and E
still can be pinned at 2x week


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe I just like to use more.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you got enough why not.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Is it worth the price Jay?



i noticed a bit of a difference, i have a harder and dryer look from tren e. Its a tren hex blend though. 25 ace 100 ent 75 hex. I cant lose weight on this shit just keep droping fat though. This has been a good year experimenting with this and NPP. I put on over 20lbs of muscle this last year. Last year this time running tren ace I was 183 and right now I am 206 and lower BF then I was at my show 5 weeks out. now i am sure igf and hgh plays a huge role as well.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am looking forward to this stuff.  I'll let you all know how it goes in a  log. Won't be a totally controlled test though as I am running a bunch of stuff


----------



## bmw (Mar 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> So a little bit shorter than cyp at 10 days and enanth at 12 days



What? Are you talking half-lives? 

If so, half life of test e is 4-5 days and half life of test c is 8 days. 

I think it was bill Roberts who said tren hex (Parabolan) was similar to test e, so about 4-5 days half life. So it should be ok to inject it every 3-5 days, or twice a week. 

Having said that, I agree with those that have said most tren hex is not really tren hex. I would only trust Alpha Pharma as Grozny said.


----------



## bmw (Mar 9, 2014)

Also I have read that the bros who were lucky enough to use Negma Patabolan back in the days could grow very well with two injections of only 76.5mg each per week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## tl0311 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I was a day off. Thanks  for posting this!


----------



## bmw (Mar 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>



Just looking at the testosterone esters, I can tell you that is incorrect. Those are closer to the active life times and not the half life times. 

I can snap a pic of the product insert from some of my prescription test cyp for you if you don't beeline me. 

Or you can google it from a proper source and not a steroid board. 

Drugs.com or webmd I think has the inserts for cyp. Enanthate you'd have to look little harder but it's out there too.

Now go poast some tranny pics yew Jew.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol ok!


----------



## bmw (Mar 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol ok!



Can you link them for me please?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2014)

I found this for cyp:


----------



## bmw (Mar 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I found this for cyp:



 that's why I love you. 


That and the way you tuck your peenar. 

If I click on that will it take me to a movie of Thai trannies getting bare backed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2014)

I like to please ppl!


----------

